# Cutting 3/16" aluminum



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Several manufacturers make jig saw blades for aluminum. You have a lot of length to cut ?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Not a lot. It's a piece 16" X 24"
I need to cut the corners off of the short sides (1 1/2" - 2")each.
And two long cuts to a radius across the length.
Imagine a tombstone shape with angled sides rather than straight.
I will have a bit of waste so I can try a few different ways.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Carbide tipped teeth, table saw, chop saw, circular saw. or jig saw or band saw.
Ear plugs and glasses or really needed with this stuff.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Nealtw said:


> Carbide tipped teeth, table saw, chop saw, circular saw. or jig saw or band saw.
> Ear plugs and glasses or really needed with this stuff.


I am prepared with the safety equipment. I have seen a lot of people hurt who didn't think it was necessary......I don't want to be in that group.

I do know about all of the methods. Just want to know which one has worked the best for other forum users.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Missouri Bound said:


> I am prepared with the safety equipment. I have seen a lot of people hurt who didn't think it was necessary......I don't want to be in that group.
> 
> I do know about all of the methods. Just want to know which one has worked the best for other forum users.


My favourite is the bandsaw but for straight cuts I have used all the others I mention as well as the radial arm. Pretty much what ever is handy when I want to cut a piece.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

The best cuts that I have made on aluminum, was with a normal HACKSAW, and a fine tooth blade.

I tried with different power saws, but always made a mess.

So clamp the stock to a solid bench, and use "Armstrong" Hacksaw, with the proper blade.

With practice you can do wonders with one.


ED


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

de-nagorg said:


> The best cuts that I have made on aluminum, was with a normal HACKSAW, and a fine tooth blade.
> ED


...and I've got one of those as well. 
I imagine I will have tried it all before I figure out which I like best.
But by then I will be done.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Do not use a cutting stone type made for cutting steel. I have never used a special blade like this. But he gets nice cuts.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

In fab shops they have a shear, that cuts perfectly.

If what I understand you want to do. 

You want to make a "dogear" picket fence cut on this sheet?


ED


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

de-nagorg said:


> You want to make a "dogear" picket fence cut on this sheet?
> ED


Well.....kind of.
At least that is a better description than I gave......but a "long" dogear.
It would start about 10 - 12" up the long side and end at the top to a radius....maybe 5". Still working on the final dimensions.
I'm making one of these: www.awesometools.us
It is a mount for a wheel on a trimmer.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Missouri Bound said:


> Well.....kind of.
> At least that is a better description than I gave......but a "long" dogear.
> It would start about 10 - 12" up the long side and end at the top to a radius....maybe 5". Still working on the final dimensions.
> I'm making one of these: www.awesometools.us
> It is a mount for a wheel on a trimmer.


Ah, That is an ingenuous idea, I need one of those myself for my Cub Cadet model. 

Cutting the rounded end will be tricky, maybe a jigsaw.


ED


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Missouri Bound said:


> Well.....kind of.
> At least that is a better description than I gave......but a "long" dogear.
> It would start about 10 - 12" up the long side and end at the top to a radius....maybe 5". Still working on the final dimensions.
> I'm making one of these: www.awesometools.us
> It is a mount for a wheel on a trimmer.


For the curve, put the bolt in the hole and let the jig saw ride the bolt around the radius. You can screw a plywood base to the saw and drill a hole for the same bolt.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

de-nagorg said:


> Ah, That is an ingenuous idea, I need one of those myself for my Cub Cadet model.
> 
> ED


And so far my investment is around $40.
From that company, the plate is about $130.
I can spend a few bucks on a wheel, a few bolts and saw blades and still be under half the cost.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,...... In my experiences cuttin' aluminum, plain ole carbide wood cuttin' blades work great,......
Especially straight cuts,......

For the roundish cuts yer lookin' at, a jigsaw will work,......
But,......
The key to the job is keepin' the metal,.... *COLD*,.......
With a jigsaw, the blade, 'n the material nearest it, melts, coatin' the blade into uselessness,.....
This time of year, I'll cover the metal with snow, 'n ice, then cut it,......
In the summer, a bag of ice can make the job tolerable,....


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

And here's the update:
I bought some aluminum cutting jig saw blades from Amazon.
Bosch, about $10.
Cut very well and smooth. Tried it dry and with oil, no difference in cut whatsoever.
Went through 2 blades, first one gummed up or lost teeth....not sure.
Slowed down a bit with the 2nd blade and finished. No problem with straight or curved lines, didn't need a straight edge. Didn't cut as easily as wood but it worked just fine.
All I need is a wheel and I will pick that up in a day or so.
Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Went through 2 blades, first one gummed up or lost teeth....not sure.


Ayuh,...... _Ice_,.......


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,...... _Ice_,.......


I wuz thinken that was AWW NICE:biggrin2:


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Glad that you got it. I haven't been here for at least a few days so didn't see this sooner, but cut a similar thickness scrap piece of aluminum a while back for a center plate on a router table, used the band saw, and it came out perfect.




> Went through 2 blades, first one gummed up or lost teeth....not sure.


No expert here, mostly bad memory, so have to experiment and reeducate myself with certain materials that I don't work with regularly, but my guess would be that you used too fine of a blade (too high TPI). Mainly mentioning this now because you mentioned waiting on a wheel, so make sure you get the one you want/need, because aluminum will quickly plug up a regular grinding wheel too.


----------

